# Lube for pivot points?



## manowar669 (May 11, 2007)

What do you use to lube pivot points? My bike squeaks unless lubed. I'm told not to use WD40 (I understand not to use it on the chain because of the O-rings, does that apply to pivots also?). I've been using ordinary 3-in-1 oil, but that's probably not the best. I was thinking of using RemOil (teflon gun lube) or Breakfree CLP (another firearm lube).


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

manowar669 said:


> What do you use to lube pivot points? My bike squeaks unless lubed. I'm told not to use WD40 (I understand not to use it on the chain because of the O-rings, does that apply to pivots also?). I've been using ordinary 3-in-1 oil, but that's probably not the best. I was thinking of using RemOil (teflon gun lube) or Breakfree CLP (another firearm lube).


Don't use WD40 anywhere on your bike. Are you talking about FS pivots or derailleurs? 3-in-1 oil is a great lube for derailleur pivots (also cable lube). I don't use it on the chain however. I'm a hardtail rider, so I don't know what you should use on FS pivots.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

if they are squeaking then take the rear suspention apart clean it really well and put it back together. grease everything and you should be good. because if it is always squeaking unless you lube it than theres deffinatly something wrong. and never use wd40. always use a higher quality oil. (tri-flow, whitelighting, etc)


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

manowar669 said:


> What do you use to lube pivot points? My bike squeaks unless lubed. I'm told not to use WD40 (I understand not to use it on the chain because of the O-rings, does that apply to pivots also?). I've been using ordinary 3-in-1 oil, but that's probably not the best. I was thinking of using RemOil (teflon gun lube) or Breakfree CLP (another firearm lube).


Use grease to lube the pivots. You'll need to remove the pivot bolts and whatever else is required to obtain access to the bearing. Once you're able to see the bearing, carefully remove the seal. (They can be pried up with the tip of a thin sharp knife, razor blade, etc.) At this point, you should be able to see the bearing balls and the old grease that was used to pack them. Use a solvent to remove the old grease. You could actually use WD40 for this, but I often use Tri-Flow, the carrier is a solvent and if some teflon remains after the rest of the cleaning, so much the better. Anyway... after you've dissolved the old grease, blow it out of the bearing with compressed air. If you used WD-40 to dissolve the grease, do one last cleaning of the bearings and races with rubbing alcohol, then shoot some more compressed air into the bearing. At this point, it should be very clean and dry. You don't want any of the solvent that you used to remove the old grease to remain. Repack with bearing grease, replace the bearing seals, and pivot hardware. Torque the bolt to the manufacturer's specs. Some blue threadlocker on the pivot bolt is also a good idea.

If you use the above technique to lube your bearings, you won't have to do it very often. Resist the temptation to drip any other type of lube into the pivots. It's most likely not making it into the bearing where it might do some good. If it is, it's probably bringing in some of the dirt that inevitably collects around the bearing seal. Dripping a viscous lube into the pivot area could well be the reason for the squeaking that you're hearing.

HTH,

Kevin


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

another great cleaner is automotive brake cleaner. cleans up gunk and grease very well and evaporates leaving no residue.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Check with the manufacturer. Many manufacturers do not recommend lubing bushing type pivots, especially when they are open pivots.


----------



## Surlyman1 (Sep 28, 2007)

manowar669 said:


> What do you use to lube pivot points? My bike squeaks unless lubed. I'm told not to use WD40 (I understand not to use it on the chain because of the O-rings, does that apply to pivots also?). I've been using ordinary 3-in-1 oil, but that's probably not the best. I was thinking of using RemOil (teflon gun lube) or Breakfree CLP (another firearm lube).


First of all what bike do you have? Make, model, bearing pivots, delrin pivots, etc. The more info the better.


----------



## manowar669 (May 11, 2007)

Either a 2000 or 2001 Ironhorse Hollowpoint, no idea what the pivots are made of. I'm getting a new bike in 2 months, but I still want to keep this one as a backup. I just don't want to throw a lot of money at it. I just put new rubber on it.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

manowar669 said:


> Either a 2000 or 2001 Ironhorse Hollowpoint, no idea what the pivots are made of.


A pre-DW-Link Hollowpoint! I was wondering what they looked like. (I have a 2004 Hollowpoint and it looks _very_ different.)


----------



## Surlyman1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Probably delrin bushings. The best stuff I've used for plastic type pivots is Grip Shift Jonnisnot. I don't know if Sram still makes it. The problem with the delrin pivots is most lubricants swell them causing a squeak. If you can find a substitute make sure its grease. Grease stays in longer than liquid lube.


----------



## manowar669 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks. It's wierd because the bike doesn't usually squeak until I've been riding for close to an hour, then it squeaks like crazy. If I lube it, I'm usually good for the ride, maybe two rides before it starts up again. It's loud, and it sounds like the best night of your life on a squeaky bed.


----------



## billee (Jul 31, 2004)

manowar669 said:


> Thanks. It's wierd because the bike doesn't usually squeak until I've been riding for close to an hour, then it squeaks like crazy. If I lube it, I'm usually good for the ride, maybe two rides before it starts up again. It's loud, and it sounds like the best night of your life on a squeaky bed.


I have solid metal bushings (not DU bearings) on my Stumpy FSR shock mounts. Started squeaking 2 hours into my first ride. Disassembled and found no grease and some wear marks on the pivot bolts. I now use marine grease and it lasts 3 months. No squeaks and no wear. The marine grease is water resistant and cheap. Boating stores sell it in 4 or 6 oz. tubes.


----------

